# online application for spouse visa



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Hello!

My husband is in uk.we got married in 2011.I had applied for spouse visa last year in March but after 6 months got refused because my hubby couldn't meet the financial requirement and I made some few mistakes in my personal details.

Anyhow,now wanna apply again. There are few question in creating the online application that make me confuse.I don't know what these question mean ,how should I fill it and why these questions are asked 

These are the questions

1;Date of intended travel.(what date thz question wants me to give.does it effect the application process)



2:reasone for visit,

settlement

visit

study

transit

Other

Work

Exempt

FOR OFICAL USE ONLY

(I guess settlement should be the right ans but Im not sure)



3:visa type

settlement

returning resident

(I guess settlement is the right Ans.but again not sure)



4:Visa sub type

husband

wife

marriage

(I have no Idea abt thz question.)


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

You, as the applicant, will select Settlement > Settlement > Wife

The "Marriage" option is intended for Fiancée visa applicants.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

[QUOTE
Thnx alot dear.
.And one more question.I'm applying for uk spouse visa.which forms should I fill?I live in pak.
Do I need to fill the VAF4A(personal details)?and it is said tht there are 6 appendixes on UKBA.what does it mean?which one should I download abd frim where?plz if anyone know help me.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Do I need to Pay the healthcare charge.what is it for?I live in pak.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, you need to pay the NHS surcharge. 

The form VAF4A is really the visa application itself. You will fill this out online at http://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/

You will also submit appendix 2 for the financial requirement:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

So I don't need to download the form of Personal details?VAF4A?and what is NHS?how can I pay it?can I pay it and my online application through credit card?


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

NHS = National Health Service. That's the health surcharge all non-EU applicants have to pay when submitting a visa application for settlement.

You do not need to download VAF4A, because it is filled out and submitted online, but it is helpful to look at the downloaded/paper copy as a reference. Yes, you can pay with a credit card. I would take a look at the online application I sent you, there are instructions within. It says on the front page "Pay NHS surcharge".


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Date you hope to be in UK. Must be within 3 months. 
#2 Settlement.
#3 Settlement.
#4 Wife.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Thnx joppa


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Should I submit my documents to fedex(Gerry's Visa)?Im in pakistan.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

What is the correct answer of thz question(Im applying for spouse visa)
Question:How long do you intend to stay in the UK?


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

33 month if you are applying from outside of UK


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Sonne31 said:


> 33 month if you are applying from outside of UK


Shouldn't i write Permanently?why 33months if I'm applying for sttlement?


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

The spousal settlement visa is only valid for 33 months. 

Also, if you ask all of your questions within your original thread it will make it much easier for everyone to follow your history and questions


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Acually im new.dont knw how to post in my thread.can u tell me plz?


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> Shouldn't i write Permanently?why 33months if I'm applying for sttlement?


Suhaila you should write 33 month because settlement visa (when you are applying from outside of UK) given for 33 month


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

One more question!
How long do u intend to live in the UK?
What is the appropriat ans for thz???
.


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> One more question!
> How long do u intend to live in the UK?
> What is the appropriat ans for thz???
> .


33 month as i wrote in previous thread


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Are u sure sonne??


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

*Is tht my tgread???*



Sonne31 said:


> 33 month as i wrote in previous thread


Is Tht my threAd???
Really confuse😏


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, this is the thread you started. Just put all your questions in this one thread so everyone can follow and help you.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Several people I know who have received visa acceptances have put either "permanently" or "indefinitely". I will prefer not to state a definite length of time, as it is a direct statement that I intend to leave after 2.5 years which is incorrect


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Thnx to all of u


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

secretlobster said:


> Several people I know who have received visa acceptances have put either "permanently" or "indefinitely". I will prefer not to state a definite length of time, as it is a direct statement that I intend to leave after 2.5 years which is incorrect


Whether you hope to stay permanently, you only have permission to stay for the length of your visa which makes it the more accurate answer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it isn't a question about your ultimate intention (such as 'for the rest of my life') but your intention under the visa you are applying for. So if it's valid for 30 months, you state '30 months' (and then you would want to apply for renewal etc, but that's not what they are asking).


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

What if I say for as long as Im allow to live in the uk?or for as long as I hold visa and have permission to live in the Uk?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We have advised you to say the length of the visa. Please stop asking the same question.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are twisting it. Just answer 30 months and you are fine.
Anyone can say 'I want to live permanently in UK' but it's not up to them to decide whether they can or not, unless they are British.
Remember, some people don't intend to stay for the whole period, as they may have another plan after 2 years to move to Australia, for example.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

I think my questions are irritating u guys(sorry for tht )
anyhow just have few more questions.hope u will help me
As I wrote,my application for spouse visa rejected due to some mitakes,
there are 2 questions made me confuse which ONE should I say yes?
the questions are:
1:Have you made an application to the home office to remain in the UK in the last 10 years?
2:Have you been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years?
_________
3:Will your spouse travelling with u?(why thz question is asked?)

PART3>FAMILY DETAILS
4:Father(I should write my father's name or my spouse's father name?)
5:mother(again my mother's name?)
_____
6:Are you exempt from the English language requirement?(SHOULD I say yes or no?)
I SCORED(IELTS academic module)
listening:6
reading:5.5
writing:6.5
speaking6.5


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> I think my questions are irritating u guys(sorry for tht )
> anyhow just have few more questions.hope u will help me
> As I wrote,my application for spouse visa rejected due to some mitakes,
> there are 2 questions made me confuse which ONE should I say yes?
> ...


1.Yes ,if you applied and submitted on-line application
2.Yes if been refused 
3.YES if he plan to travel with NO if he doesn't 
4.Your Father's information ( name,surname,place and date of birth )
5. Same for your Mather
6.NO ,you have to take your IELTS certificate with all supporting documents


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Is the answer to 1. YES? It says leave to REMAIN, rather than ENTER. I may be wrong. Hope a moderator can assist!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Is the answer to 1. YES? It says leave to REMAIN, rather than ENTER. I may be wrong. Hope a moderator can assist!


Leave to remain means application made in UK to extend your stay or switch to another category, such as from student to spouse. Answer no if it doesn't apply.


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

application to the home office to remain in the UK.
what does it mean????/?


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

and what is home office reference number?


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

I was refused because my husband's annual income was 18200(requirement is at least 18600)
as well as I made so many misakes in both he forms,vaf2 and in ocline application.
So,what should I write in the bo of"Reason for Refusal"


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

can I GIVE DETAILS IN LAST PART regarding the reason for refusal?
and one more question!
last time I mistakenly wrote my husband's family details instead of my own family 
what should I DO NOW?
CAN I write in last part about my mistake and give the correct info this time?


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

in part6-(sponsor details)should I write my husband's details?


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you the applicant or the sponsor? I have lost track. 
If you are the applicant you answer all the questions about YOU until you get section FAMILY DETAILS.

In the family details section it will ask about your spouse- you write their details i.e. name, address dob passport number etc. Then in the same section -family details- there is a question about YOUR Father and mother (if you are the applicant).

Then you have YOUR employment and also about medical details. 

Then under the section SPONSOR DETAILS it is about your spouse who is sponsoring you. So you write about them here. 

Lastly it as about English. You explain how you meet the english requirements i.e. did you pass certain english test when where it was taken; do you have a certificate or secret number. 

Finally you have additional info..in this question my husband clarified few answer he had answered in the form. Also stated about family visit visa refusal ..letter of refusla included in the evidence.

If you were refused before for not completing the forms correctly ..please do not submit it until you have triple checked it. Good luck


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Thnx zara


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> in part6-(sponsor details)should I write my husband's details?


Yes is what you have to write


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

I am afhani but have been in Pakistan sence 2008.what is the correct ans for thz question?
Country of Residence(Your permanent Country of residence)


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> I am afhani but have been in Pakistan sence 2008.what is the correct ans for thz question?
> Country of Residence(Your permanent Country of residence)


do you have Pakistan or Afghani passport? citizenship of which of this 2 countries do you have?


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

WHAT is EEA?


----------



## suhaila yaqubi (May 8, 2015)

Sonne31 said:


> do you have Pakistan or Afghani passport? citizenship of which of this 2 countries do you have?


I have Afghani passport


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just out of curiosity ..why isn't your husband helping you complete some of these questions?


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> I have Afghani passport


but you live in Pakistan , right? so means as Afghani you must apply from there,if you don't have Pakistan passport as well or any other rights to live there


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

suhaila yaqubi said:


> WHAT is EEA?


European Economic Aria


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you live in Pakistan, what kind of permission do you have to live there? Do you have a visa to live in Pakistan? 

I agree you should perhaps get your husband to help you with the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Remember we are all volunteers giving up our free time to help some specific aspects of your application. We can't and won't hand-hold you every step of the way. Get your husband or another fluent English speaker to help.
And don't use text speak. It's again Forum rules.


----------

